# My rats nest



## strick94u (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok no matter how hard I try to be neat my pc allways looks as if a family of rats moved in shortly after I build them. could I post a picture of it and some of you case mod artist help me? please?? will it help to beg???


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 30, 2006)

Go ahead, why not. Post your pics, I'm curious to see how it is.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok...are you gonna post the pics of your "rat's nest", or rig?


----------



## strick94u (Jun 30, 2006)

sorry I'm slow


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 30, 2006)

Try to put all the cables to the edge of the case, maybe behind the hard drives. Also, zip tie the cables together, so it looks neater even if it's showing.  Do you even have a window?


----------



## POGE (Jun 30, 2006)

I have the perfect solution.  Cut them.






Lol, not really. It looks like you could do without some of those cables though.  How fond are you of that CCFL?  And your front ports and such?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jun 30, 2006)

zip ties are awesome, as are twisties, and sleeving is good too (heat shrinking etc).  i really like to braid very LOOSELY some of the thinner wires just to keep them from spreading out like crazy, plus it makes them easier to circle up and tie wrap.  other than that, putting some cables (like audio and usb and firewire or whatever plugs in along the very bottom of your mobo, you can usually slip in behind your mobo tray (or behind your mobo if it's very small. don't put alot of cables behind your mobo tho.))

also, because sometimes wires just ahve to be coming across the board, make them as straight as possible and as 90 degree as possible to the edges already defined in the case.

for this particular case, all of those wires that are jumbled behind the hdds, try to put those all together and against the more inside wall of the hdd cage, that should help that area quite a bit.

lastly, don't let your cables overrun eachother. separate each line, and have them either stall near the psu or the devices, not in the middle.  the cleaner the travel the wire makes, the better it looks

i'm sure everyone has tons of tips all their own!


----------



## strick94u (Jun 30, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Try to put all the cables to the edge of the case, maybe behind the hard drives. Also, zip tie the cables together, so it looks neater even if it's showing.  Do you even have a window?


no window but I still want better airflow that VF900 begs for more air I would use the on board sound but it dont have the features of the audigy note the cable inside the case for AIW. and the confusion the rats nest makes


----------



## strick94u (Jun 30, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> I have the perfect solution.  Cut them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do a lot of photo work so front ports are handy though I may go to front panel cf reader soon but some times like tonight I just plug my D100 strait in. CCFL??? the blue light? oh it just lights up the antec cooling vents on top of side panels which look cool as hell lit but dull if not


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't like those kind of hard drive cages, because I can't hide the wires good enough. My hard drive is the traditional kind, and I can hide my cables neatly behind the HDD cage.


----------



## strick94u (Jun 30, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> zip ties are awesome, as are twisties, and sleeving is good too (heat shrinking etc).  i really like to braid very LOOSELY some of the thinner wires just to keep them from spreading out like crazy, plus it makes them easier to circle up and tie wrap.  other than that, putting some cables (like audio and usb and firewire or whatever plugs in along the very bottom of your mobo, you can usually slip in behind your mobo tray (or behind your mobo if it's very small. don't put alot of cables behind your mobo tho.))
> 
> also, because sometimes wires just ahve to be coming across the board, make them as straight as possible and as 90 degree as possible to the edges already defined in the case.
> 
> ...


good advice im getting in here so far yes i just cut the wire ties I had to install the audigy sound card which on its own destroyed the bottom neatness I had but it did ad a fire wire to the back and 1 to the front
and I dont have a freaking thing thats firewire hell my mac dont have fire wire ! anyway try to clean it up this weekend


----------



## strick94u (Jun 30, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> I don't like those kind of hard drive cages, because I can't hide the wires good enough. My hard drive is the traditional kind, and I can hide my cables neatly behind the HDD cage.


I'm thinking I can add a false back behind there black cardboard keep alot of stuff back there if it works


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 30, 2006)

ok get a bunch of electrical tape. and tape up every wire you definatly need. such as power cords and sata/pata wires. now remove all of the cd-rom wires that are plugged into your soundscard. those arnt needed. next take zipties(twist ties looks bad) and zip tie everything u can together and stuff it in unused cd-drive bays and behind the drive cages. 

then after u do that take a high res pic and post it here so everyone can easily see all the wires ect.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok best I could do biggest diffrence is bottom and top absolute air flow improvment in top of case and the sound card leads are not in a big az knot down there yet the digital line is still hooked up as is the link to my all in wonder and I just cant dump the cd input call it fear. and I cant find a black 3 1/2 compat flash drive!! I allso installed a fan to cool the sound card cuase sometimes it just gets hot. still trying to figure the spot behind the 2 320 gig hdd's though soon there will be 2 more in those holes. still to much back there my rig still a bit messy


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 3, 2006)

You have a lot of cables. A lot...


----------



## markkleb (Jul 3, 2006)

those HDD cages also block 75% of the important incoming air.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 3, 2006)

oh and the blue light just there for looks it lights up antec on side of case


----------



## strick94u (Jul 3, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> those HDD cages also block 75% of the important incoming air.


it stays under 35 c 100 f  a lazer pointed at the psu shows lower than 90f gpu at idle about 39c 102f no more than 55 after hard play right now while doing this editing photos and watching some tv 41c


----------



## markkleb (Jul 3, 2006)

as long as the sides off


----------



## strick94u (Jul 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> You have a lot of cables. A lot...


went in last night to clean it out and ended up adding 3 more HEH I err giveup


----------



## strick94u (Jul 3, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> as long as the sides off


no sides are on looks damn nice too solid gloss black with antec lit up in 1 inch letters on the side just wish the stock front lights would not have been blue


----------



## markkleb (Jul 3, 2006)

so you shot the lazer through the side to take its temp? lol.

One thing that would help is getting rid of the power adapters and the extra front stuff. If you use the USB cool but get rid of the Speaker and 1394 if you dont use them.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 3, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> so you shot the lazer through the side to take its temp?


you ever look at the back of a computer ? that thing with the plug that goes to the wall is the psu the outside temp of its case is the best place to see what you are getting on the inside from it my mother board is reporting 93 f  if you want I will pull the side off and shoot it real quick before it cools though the one inch letters are a vent for the top bet its not off by much


----------



## markkleb (Jul 3, 2006)

I dont know what the fuck is wrong with me, sorry. Im sure your comp is just like you said and I dont mean to sound like a punk...


----------



## strick94u (Jul 3, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> I dont know what the fuck is wrong with me, sorry. Im sure your comp is just like you said and I dont mean to sound like a punk...


Don't Blow a Gaskit everything is going to be ok


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 3, 2006)

dude on the other side of your mobo is their a hole in the case? if so take off the other side panel and run the smaller wires through that hole and make them come in close to were they are supposed to it looks ALOT better. and then just put the panel back on theirs always a little clearence.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 4, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> dude on the other side of your mobo is their a hole in the case? if so take off the other side panel and run the smaller wires through that hole and make them come in close to were they are supposed to it looks ALOT better. and then just put the panel back on theirs always a little clearence.


not enuogh room back their my preferance for smaller case's will be the death of me


----------

